# Big Problem



## hood09 (Nov 14, 2007)

As most of you know my ccat recently had a litter. Now they are all safe and taking milk from their mum.

The problem today is that our other cat ( 6 Month old tabby) who has shown no interest in the kittens till now keeps jumping in the kittens box. 


The mother doesn't seem to be doing anything about this at all. Now the problem is that she will take a kitten and clean it for a while which is ok, but once in a while she will make like a mouthing motion like she is trying to bite the kittens around the neck.

Anyone know what I should do?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Is she hurting them whenever she does that "mouthing" motion? Do the kittens squeal or squirm or seem in discomfort?

It could be just part of the cleaning ritual... my cats do it to my two kittens. You would swear they are trying to strangle them with their mouth, but no, it's just a weird way of cleaning, I guess... the kittens don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It could be that she's just trying to move the kitten or that she's cleaning the kitten but if you're worried you should separate her from the kittens. Better safe than sorry.


----------

